# Dewine going to cancel the walleye run?



## squid_1

Seems to be cancelling everything else.


----------



## matticito




----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Lmao....


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Waiting for him to cancel public schools, could use a spring break


----------



## Northern Reb

I think he would if he could. I wonder how many people this scare will keep away from the crowded river?

He is completely overstepping IMO, unless the gov't knows something they are not telling us. 

He has banned all large gatherings including all HS state tournaments fan attendance, besides for four family members per athlete/coach. Why hasn't he shut down all public schools as well? Many more people attend school on a daily basis than attend sporting events.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Northern Reb said:


> I think he would if he could. I wonder how many people this scare will keep away from the crowded river?
> 
> He is completely overstepping IMO, unless the gov't knows something they are not telling us.
> 
> He has banned all large gatherings including all HS state tournaments fan attendance, besides for four family members per athlete/coach. Why hasn't he shut down all public schools as well? Many more people attend school on a daily basis than attend sporting events.


My first post was joking but honestly this is what we have been saying. We are a fairly small district but still have ~ 1500 kids on campus each day and ~1000 that ride buses home, 250 kids at a time eat in the cafeteria. You would be amazed home many parents send their kids to school sick. If it hits a school, it could be spread very rapidly due to close proximity and that most kids don't practice the best hygiene.


----------



## stonen12

Out local schools are considering closing there doors till the end of the month, my wife is very unhappy about it because it will add a lot to her plate for online classes or catch up/ going much later into the summer.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

sorry, double post


----------



## matticito

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Waiting for him to cancel public schools, could use a spring break


Yeah, so all the kids can congregate at taco bell, chipotle or where ever kids "hang" these days. They sure arent gunna stay home!

This cancelling of everything is getting ridiculous. If it's so bad, interstate travel should be shut down except for emergency vehicles. Shut it down! Block em off. Shut down amtrak, airports etc stay where you are. I'm over it. 

I don't put anything on tv anymore except 2 and a half men repeats because anything else is media hysteria about corona virus.


----------



## crittergitter

Well, there is definitely more than 250 people at that event every day through April!!


----------



## Workingman

Nice to live in a free country huh? We might as well move to China where they also tell you where you can't go and do! I should be watching the Buckeyes play basketball right now! Haha


----------



## caught your eye

Im throwing back any walleye I catch that arent wearing a mask.


----------



## KaGee

Pretty sure the walleye will run regardless of the gov says.


----------



## DHower08

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Waiting for him to cancel public schools, could use a spring break


You got your wish . Starting Monday schools are closed


----------



## privateer

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Waiting for him to cancel public schools, could use a spring break


he did...


----------



## glacier_dropsy

Outdoor activities are much less risky than indoor contact. Might be a good spring to practice golfing alone.


----------



## Lewzer

When is he going to cancel work so I can go fishing?


----------



## stonen12

Lewzer said:


> When is he going to cancel work so I can go fishing?


 amen to that. I work with disabled adults, so that may come true for me, only time will tell.


----------



## Harry1959

caught your eye said:


> Im throwing back any walleye I catch that arent wearing a mask.


 Now that’s a good one lmao


----------



## katfish ken

stonen12 said:


> amen to that. I work with disabled adults, so that may come true for me, only time will tell.


You'll be one of the first one the river. By ya working with disabled adult I figure it's a gov. job. My sil. works with disabled adults and she is expecting it any day.


----------



## matticito

Lewzer said:


> When is he going to cancel work so I can go fishing?


Seriously! McDonald's isnt putting a stop to 100 drive thru orders per hour! No other restaurants are closing, even though a texas roadhouse easily has 100 people waiting for a table during peak dining. Plus the occupancy already sitting. 

My work is telling us to wear gloves but change them every transaction. Wtf

Also how does 1 change gloves properly when they might carry infection? Normal as a restaurant we change gloves we probably most stick a finger in the glove and fling it to the trash. Now we have to treat the glove like its got ebola. How do you take it off? 

Im ready to just call in sick for a week and just fish. I dont want to fn deal with this stupidity. If it's as bad as they say, we should all be at home!


----------



## stonen12

katfish ken said:


> You'll be one of the first one the river. By ya working with disabled adult I figure it's a gov. job. My sil. works with disabled adults and she is expecting it any day.


Sure would be nice to be the first one at the river for a couple days. But going back sure would be hard lol


----------



## Lewzer

Well my work is making most “work from home”. I work in a lab so I can’t very well do that. Us lab workers will be on a rotating basis to reduce density in the building. I’m going to make sure I’m working from home Wednesday and Thursday and leave a couple of days early to head to Florida for some bass fishing.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

The company my brother works for, anyone who can work from home they kicked out of the building on Thursday. They told them not to come back until April 6th. He has remote access so he is one of the people who can work from home. He has to travel from time to time for company conferences and I guess they are gonna do a lot of their conferences on platforms like "go to meeting" for the time being.

Would not be surprised if when all this dies down, this doesn't become more normal for some of these companies. He does accounting and finance and has told me he could probably work from home every day except for a couple key times through out the year.


----------



## PJF

Good News....Walleye Run Fishing not cancelled.....Commander DeWine just announced his new Walleye Woo Foo Flu Tag program known as (WTF) and Lake Erie Walleye Charter Boat Captain Woo Foo Flu Safety Bill known as (CCWTF). The WTF tag will be required of all Fisherman entering the waters of the state at a cost of $25. Mandatory requirements are Waders made in USA or you must enter the waters Nude. With your WTF tag you will get a free roll of Toilet Paper. The CCWTF license will be an additional $250 and requires all Sport Fisherman on Charter Boats to wear protective head gear, safety glasses, elbow length rubber gloves and required reproductive protection. The Charter boat captain will receive a Bottle of Hand Sanitizer and an autographed Photo of the Gov. fishing last summer. The Gov. feels these fees fall into line with some of his other Programs including increased Gas Taxes and other License Fees such as Fishing, Hunting, Coyote tags etc. and will continue to keep us safe from the Woo Foo Flu Hysteria. just saying......


----------



## bustedrod

i was walking into acme yesterday and the hand sanitizers clothes were so many on the floor when i pushed my cart in they were clogging the wheels up ahahahah, they even changed how the donuts are displayed and packaged.


----------



## bountyhunter

get use to it guys this is here to stay, it ain,t going no where. the bug was made to thin the old, in china a old person has no value to the gov.


----------

